# Gold ETF Impact



## sinner (16 November 2008)

This is a really great article, very rational, no hysteria or doom/gloom type statements, only hard numbers.

http://www.safehaven.com/article-11831.htm

Worth a read from start to finish.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (16 November 2008)

sinner said:


> This is a really great article, very rational, no hysteria or doom/gloom type statements, only hard numbers.
> 
> http://www.safehaven.com/article-11831.htm
> 
> Worth a read from start to finish.




I love this ETF
Very liquid options over it
Great product to trade


----------



## tommymac (20 November 2008)

What are your thoughts on the Australian Gold ETF (ASX:GOLD).

I was invested in this, made some very nice profits until I decided to get out as the price seems to have decoupled from the actual gold price.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Gundini (1 April 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with GOLD?

The above post suggests it does not follow the actual gold price.

Seems to have pulled back to a support level at around $130. 

The last weekly candle prehaps suggests it may punch through to the $120 level. 

I am just not sure if this is an effective way to hold some gold.

Seems to be faily liquid though. Thoughts?


----------



## Boggo (1 April 2009)

Some info on here, check their other products as well.
http://www.etfsecurities.com/msl/etfs_physical_gold_au.asp


----------



## michael_selway (1 April 2009)

Gundini said:


> Has anyone had any experience with GOLD?
> 
> The above post suggests it does not follow the actual gold price.
> 
> ...




Yep ASX: GOLD is also affected by AUD/USD exchange rate!

http://www.etfsecurities.com/au/securities/etfs_securities.asp


Security Name Code Currency Fee NAV(1) As at;

*ETFS Physical Gold GOLD AUD 0.39% 129.30 31/03/09 
ETFS Physical Platinum ETPMPT AUD 0.49% 161.58 31/03/09 
ETFS Physical Palladium ETPMPD AUD 0.49% 30.91 31/03/09 
ETFS Physical Silver ETPMAG AUD 0.49% 18.85 31/03/09 
ETFS Physical PM Basket ETPMPM AUD 0.43%(2) 97.67 31/03/09* 

thx

MS


----------



## Bron Suchecki (2 April 2009)

*Decoupling*

Note that GOLD is not exactly 1/10th of an ounce as they deduct the 0.4%management fee by selling gold underlying the shares. If you look at their website it says that the entitlement is currently 0.0980231 ounces per share. This makes using its chart a bit misleading as you have to apply a different "factor" for each month (as the entitlement reduces each month) to make each price equivalent.

That is why when the Perth Mint (shameless plug following) created its ASX product (ZAUWBA) we decided the best way to collect our 0.15% management fee was to deduct shares from holders and keep the entitlement to gold constant.


----------

